# Use of Bonus Week



## since9496 (May 20, 2008)

TPI,

I want to use my bonus week outside the 45 day window, is there a fee to do this and how much? I would also like to know if you have any availability for maui in June '09. Thank you.


----------



## Mimi (Jun 1, 2008)

Why dont you contact them directly at 1-800-365-1048 or http://tradingplaces.com?


----------

